# Will hd 6750 work on pci-e-1.0



## harryrupam (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm planning to Buy a ATI HD 6750 graphics card....but my mobo has PCI-E-X16(1.0 probably) ... I am upgrading from my 8600gt...so....as the 6750 is PCI-E 2.1...will it work on my mobo?? (My mobo is MSI 945GCM7-MS-7507(v1.X) Mainboard) if so...then will there be any significant gaming performance decrease??? please help...


----------



## Cilus (Sep 13, 2011)

All the PCE 2.1 cards are backward compatible with PCIE 1.0 and there will be no noticeable bottleneck due to lower bandwidth of the 1.0 slot. But let us know what CPU you are having because a low end CPU may bottleneck the GPU.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2011)

it would be better if you have the latest Bios version installed for your mobo.


----------



## harryrupam (Sep 13, 2011)

okay....my CPU is core 2 duo E7200 @ 2.53 GHz....Ram 2 GB DDR 2 (667 Mhz)


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 13, 2011)

^^why don't you go with 6770 @ 6.4k?


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 13, 2011)

PCIe 1.0 wont bottleneck the 6750 or 6770 but the processor is not upto the mark for current generation games.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ HD 6770 or HD 6750 is a mid-range card and there will be no problem for C2D 7200 to handle it. The bottleneck occurs with the older C2D processors when you go beyond HD 6850/GTX 460.


----------



## harryrupam (Sep 13, 2011)

okay...then what do you think?? c2d will handle this card fine...?? actually I have a 17 inch crt monitor and I am going to play at 1280x1024 resolution...well...in this resolution is this card (HD 6750) enough to perform good??


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2011)

^^ HD6750/HD6770 will be more than enough


----------

